# Lost RockStar above Buena Vista



## b.jones (Jun 6, 2014)

Lost small yellow Jackson RockStar on the Arkansas River above Buena Vista.
Name and phone number probably worn out from perpetual sponging of water. Custom sticker job on the outside.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Brett . nine.two.eight-five.eight.three-four.one.one.two


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

When did you lose it? Did it have a CKS sticker and a South Main sticker on it? I saw that boat recovered on Monday. Try calling CKS.


----------



## b.jones (Jun 6, 2014)

Phil - thanks for the heads up. The boat was lost Monday. Yes to CKS sticker.... yes to South Main sticker. Also has a "Paddle Like a Girl" sticker and an NAU sticker....


----------



## Noah W (Jun 5, 2012)

Here's a pic of lost boat. Also lost small shaft Werner Twist paddle.









Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

